# Hummingbird ICE 35 Flasher



## AmmoRat (Dec 6, 2017)

I grew up fishing Mosquito Lake. I grew up and still live just a couple mile from the lake. I used to ice fish when I had time and I had a Gander Mountain brand flasher which I think was a Marcum M1. It filled my needs and I didn't need anything more elaborate. Anyhow, I got a way from fishing for a few years and sold the flasher. Now I'm getting the itch to hit the ice again and if ice is good this coming Friday, I will be out there on Mosquito. Mosquito Lake and ponds will be where I'm fishing the most other than hitting Conneaut maybe for some smelt if they ever come back in or try my luck at steelhead.

I would like to pick up another flasher that's less than $400. I've been watching a couple posts in this forum on flashers vs finders and Vexilar vs Marcum but I haven't seen anyone mentions the Hummingbird ICE flashers. Does anyone have any experience with the Hummingbird flashers? It seems like the ICE 35 has pretty good reviews. Any thoughts, should I just go back to a Marcum M1 or look for more options?


----------



## McMichaelbm (Jan 24, 2016)

I bought an ice 45 last year but never got to take it out..I should have a review here soon


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've run an Ice35 for several years. Only issue i ever had with it is that one of the battery slides for the post got loose and had to crimp it back down. Problem solved. Other than that, the battery holds a charge great. The clamps that hold the float in place need adjusted if you are doing a lot of moving around.

Only down side to it is that it has thicker blocky lines on the flasher so it does not have as much definition/separation as other flashers. Only time i have ever got frustrated with the low separation is if the fish are holding down in the weeds. You get soft (green) returns through the whole area where the weeds are and it becomes tough to see your bait and the fish as well. You can dial back the gain and pick out the fish, but then you loose your bait. Not a deal breaker though. 

I just got a H-Bird Helix 5 as an upgrade to the Ice35, but there was nothing wrong with the old flasher.


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

I have run my H-Bird 55 for 2 years now with no issues. As said above - great battery life. Also you can easily adjust the gain and noise lvls to fine tune the fish and strikes. Seems like most of the ones one the ice are other brands - not sure the draw...as I said love my machine. To each their own....Good luck with whatever you decide...Good fishing & remember to think safety at all times..


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

natureboyx said:


> ..........Seems like most of the ones on the ice are other brands - not sure the draw...as I said love my machine...........


Same here, love my Humminbird and is the reason i stuck with the brand and went with the Helix 5. Reason for me upgrading was to get the GPS and lake mapping options. Going to work on a DIY transducer mount for my kayak.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Had an Ice 35 for at least 5-6 years. It works well and has great features for the price. The 45 is a bargain because it gives you digital depth. Mine is loud and sounds like it is hitting something when it spins. It worried me for a while but it keeps on trucking. I upgrades to a marcum LX7 a few years ago but kept the 35 because it didn't owe me anything. The LX7 had to go back to the factory twice and the 35 saved my season. I love the LX7, and Marcum has AWESOME customer service, but the little hummingbird has always earned it's keep. 
Hodges is hard to beat price wise and there is a $35 rebate to boot. It's out of stock but I'd call and see when they expect them in...
https://www.hodgesmarine.com/Humminbird-Ice-35-Ice-Fishing-Flasher-p/hum407020-1.htm


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with all that Attica stated about the separation in the weeds leaves a little to be desired. All in all i have been using it for 5 years now and never had an issue with its dependability. I have been kicking around upgrading but i plan on keeping old faithful n the arsenal when i go with my buddies that dont have their own flasher.


----------



## AmmoRat (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you all for the reviews. I'm glad you all gave me some info on the Helix 5. After checking it out I'm really liking the GPS and mapping. I think I might just have to go with the Helix 5.


----------

